# Dukes of Hazzard Theme



## Blue Tick (Nov 16, 2007)

[video=youtube;zRX4mlFi06A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRX4mlFi06A[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2007)

Classic! 

The YouTube links are no longer good, I think, but you might be interested in this old thread on TV theme songs.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 16, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks for the link. I love that theme song to Hill Street!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 17, 2007)

The Dukes of Hazzard are Christian patriots who rightly resist tyranny.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 17, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> The Dukes of Hazzard are Christian patriots who rightly resist tyranny.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 17, 2007)

here is an old blog post of mine
Rebuilding the Ruins: Them Duke Boys


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 17, 2007)

I just liked the car


----------

